# Teva the Links vs 5 10 's new Freeride vxi vs Macaskill Freerides



## Rightcoaster (Dec 25, 2006)

Teva the Links, 5:10 VXi or maybe just the old freerides

link to the new 5:10s.....

Five Ten | Freerider VXi - Charcoal / Grey

I've been riding the 5:10" impacts for a longwhile.
Bought (2) pairs a few years back on super sale because I liked them so much. Before sticky rubber I rode skate shoes for years. Anyway wearing through them and want to try something;

A) Stiffer
B) lighter with less bulk
C) Stick - can be somewhat less than the impacts
D) still have some traction if I need to bail off the bike....
E) These are riding shoes, so I don't care about casual wear.

Teva - premature tread pattern wear, seems to be a 
problem, pins seem to tear them up, and are they stiffer than the old impacts?

Freeride Vxi - How stiff are they and are they really slippery off the bike. Think wet rocks... I know the old impacts are a bit slick with treads in the front.

Macaskill Freeride - These are on sale now, anyone know if they are stiffer than the impacts. Really leaning toward these.....

I ride xc, fat bikes, freeride and trials 95% flat pedals.

Anyone offer some thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Kshawn (Jul 22, 2012)

I have the Freerider Pro shoes, which are suppose to be like the Danny MacAskill ones. The improvement over the original freeriders is a stiffer sole, harder toe cap and stronger heel cup. The Freerider Vxi's are (from what I've read) suppose to have all the stuff from the freerider pro/MacAskill's plus the new tread pattern (or lack there of). As far as grip off the bike goes, I can't comment. Supposedly on the bike grip is better. I wear my Freerider Pro's on and off the bike, so for me they're a better choice due to actually having a tread. Plus, my shoes will probably look like the Vxi's in about 6 mo. Seems to me that the Vxi's are a slightly different designed Freerider Pro with a worn out sole. Just my $0.02.

Edit: Just checked the 5.10 website again, they no longer carry the Freerider Pro, which leads me to believe the Vxi's are the successor. Amazon has both of them though.


----------



## Kshawn (Jul 22, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## Fastcars12 (Mar 27, 2011)

I ride in Impacts right now and find them to actually be too grippy with my Straitlines. I like the idea of the new 5.10s but am going to give these Sombrios a try next. The floats have caught my eye. They seem to be less bulky and lighter than the Impacts which would be great for trail riding. Still has sticky rubber, just not as intense as what 5.10 uses. Just another idea


----------



## Flat Again??? (Dec 24, 2012)

I just recently bought the Freerider XVi (that's "ex-vee-ai", as in five ten innovation, rather than the number 16 in roman numerals as I learned!) I couldn't find them in stock anywhere so I got them straight from five ten.

The only other flat specific cycling shoe I can compare it with is the original Freerider (not the pro). The XVi is definitely stiffer. It is definitely less bulky feeling. And the fit around the ankle and tongue--where the original Freerider is particularly bulky-- is much better for me.

I've only got two rides on these, so the "float" gimmick is too early to judge. But the lack of tread under the balls of my feat doesn't seem to significantly reduce grip at all (tried with Wellgo MG-1, Blackspire Sub-4). I've never had any trouble walking in either the Freerider nor have I had any in the XVi so far.

As for grip in the wet? 5-10 started off selling rock climbing shoes, right? They sell stealth rubber soled shoes for rock climbing with absolutely no tread whatever. (Similarly, Teva sells shoes soled with whatever they call their sticky rubber for all kinds of non-cycling activities, too.) This stuff sticks well to all surfaces in my experience, and the tread pattern isn't the primary reason.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Flat Again??? said:


> I've only got two rides on these, so the "float" gimmick is too early to judge. But the lack of tread under the balls of my feat doesn't seem to significantly reduce grip at all (tried with Wellgo MG-1, Blackspire Sub-4). I've never had any trouble walking in either the Freerider nor have I had any in the XVi so far.


I was wondering about that smooth section as well. I really like my Teva's but they grip so well that I have to consciously take pressure off to change positions. When you get more time on these, report back.


----------



## VII (Jul 12, 2012)

I have two pairs of Links, the low and the high. Good shoes, but the sole did wear out sooner than my 5.10.

I was wondering, those of you who bought the Freerider VXI, is the sizing the same as all other 5.10 shoes? Going to order those online, and want to make sure the size is right....


----------



## Flat Again??? (Dec 24, 2012)

Simplemind said:


> I was wondering about that smooth section as well. I really like my Teva's but they grip so well that I have to consciously take pressure off to change positions. When you get more time on these, report back.


Probably a dozen rides on 'em now, and I really like them! They are stiffer than my original Freeriders, and much less bulky too. In addition, they are made with a kind of smooth synthetic leather that is easier to clean than the faux suede of the old Freerider.

The float gimmick, for the most part, is a great success! Essentially, leaning one's full weight on the pedal "locks" you in similar to the feeling you'd get from any 5.10. However, releasing the pressure on your foot allows for a quick reposition. It is simple and intuitive, and it makes riding more comfortable for me. Excellent feature.

I did fall on my ass once climbing uphill on some wet grass though.



Maximilian VIII said:


> was wondering, those of you who bought the Freerider VXI, is the sizing the same as all other 5.10 shoes?


Sizing was spot on the same between my Freerider (original) and Freerider VXi. I wear 13s in each. :shocked:


----------



## tnert000 (Apr 14, 2013)

Flat Again, are the Freeriders compariable to Nike's sizing?


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have 2 set's of Impacts one pair impact high's and one set of Sam Hill's, they both are very simaler just the Sam hill's breath better and are low top. I ordered a pair of FreeriderVXi's and did not like them right away. They felt very stiff and odd feeling with a lower ankle pocket than the Sam Hill's from what I remember. I returned them right away so no riding experience.

My friend however does have the VXi's and I've seen him fall numerous times from slipping when off the bike.


----------

